# Supermarkets in HK



## kingrulzuk

Hi All

I have only 16 days to go and i will be in HK 

As i have booked my room near Jordan station. I just want to know if there is any supermarkes around? like tesco and asda in uk.

Thank you
Maven


----------



## Golo

Plenty of supermarkets, like Park n shop, but western food is expensive, butter etc.


----------



## kingrulzuk

Thank you for the the info

Where can i go and get cheap electronics?

Thank you
Maven


----------



## Golo

Apliu St, in Sham Shui Po, the whole street is electronic goods.


----------



## kingrulzuk

thank you very much you have been a big help


----------



## Kingkong3

Lots of international supermarkets like city super, taste, park n shop international, market place.
Japanese supermarkets like Aeon.

For electronics stores like fortress and Broadway should be trust worthy.

Also there is computer center in wan chai and sham shui po.


----------



## kingrulzuk

Kingkong3 said:


> Lots of international supermarkets like city super, taste, park n shop international, market place.
> Japanese supermarkets like Aeon.
> 
> For electronics stores like fortress and Broadway should be trust worthy.
> 
> Also there is computer center in wan chai and sham shui po.


Thank you very much. I will keep a note of all that. 
12 days to go


----------



## akiwong

City super is higher end and sell more foreign food

for cheaper stuff, go to parknshop or wellcome


----------



## Golo

akiwong said:


> City super is higher end and sell more foreign food
> 
> for cheaper stuff, go to parknshop or wellcome


Western food is still expensive at those places, as you might expect if its had to be imported from abroad.


----------



## vivitam

wellcome will be cheaper for buying foreign food


----------



## LaurieHB

You can also try smaller shops - 259 sell foreign food as well and are generally cheaper, and there are plenty of small shops selling some items - supermarkets are convenient but you can find quirky stuff in smaller shops. If you really want British food, there are M&S around, although their food sections are tiny (they mostly sell clothes here).


----------



## miranlegg

try "City Super" or "Taste"


----------



## tomnelvot

vivitam said:


> wellcome will be cheaper for buying foreign food


agree, but there r much more various in other supermarket in taste and citysuper,
and the quality is better i think


----------



## grvqw

many supermarket in hong kong


----------



## anniewong

Welcome will be cheaper, but their quality is often very dubious. That said Citysuper / Taste / Great / Fusion / whoever are all basically either owned by Welcome or Park N Shop's parent company. But you do get a better curated selection at the expensive ones.

Fresh food in HK is far more expensive than in the west, and in contrast ordinary restaurants are very cheap. Often cooking at home is more expensive than eating out, so many locals just prefer to eat out. It's nowhere near as healthy as cooking at home though. You can also save cost by going to wet markets. There is 1 wet market for nearly every station on the MTR map of HK Island and I believe for Kowloon as well.


----------



## romain1818

Hi,

Wellcome is ok but not too many western products. Otherwise, Citysuper is great...but expensive!


----------



## GrumpyBrit

I speak as a Brit. Marketplace for beer and M&S for sausage rolls.  Both are pricey though.


----------



## anniewong

Tell me about it. First time I saw M&S pricing in HK I had a fit. Especially after moving back from London. Something like $50 for one piece of naan bread?!?


----------

